
Show HN: Shipharbor – a tiny router, that runs in browsers and in Node.js - tobihrbr
https://github.com/herber/shipharbor
======
bradknowles
I’m sorry, why would you want a network device that runs Node.js?

~~~
tobihrbr
It's not a network router, but rather an http-router. It routes uri's like
`/home` or `/user/username`.

